# 1969 Driveshaft



## shelbee350 (Sep 4, 2011)

Hello,

I am going to start putting the stripes on the drive shaft soon and need just a little help...I know the colors are black and purple for the two stripes but which color is towards the front of the car? Also about how far down from the front are the stripes? I was told they are about 1 inch thick and three inches apart....Does that sound about right? :confused

Thanks,
Chris


----------

